# laptop desk for breastfeeding?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Is anyone aware of any kind of adjustable desk/stand/table that works well for using a laptop while breastfeeding? I'm imagining something that could be used for typing with one hand, adjusted to the right or left side, and height-adjustable.

I sort of assume no such thing exists, but I figured I'd ask!

If no such thing exists, I'm also interested in laptop-using mamas' favorite techniques for nursing and typing! (My dd is 5 weeks old.)


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

Ooh, ooh! I want to know this, too!!!


----------



## editmom (Dec 6, 2006)

Over the bed adjustable table like in hospitals. Medical supply stores or catalogs.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm a little out of place, i don't know babies but i do know computers! Are you doing heavy typing like work, or just emails and the such? If you are a heavy typer and don't mind learning a new keyboard Dvorak keyboards come in a right or left handed model.







they also have standard qwerty that are halved, so you can type with one hand. Here it looks like this. I was about to go into the blah about how it's more eurgo and such, but i found a good article about it! It's mostly used by programmers and gamer geeks but it has more widespread uses. I really love the Dvorak it's helped my hands not cry when I'm working.

Ps I type on a double hand Dvorak!


----------



## joannalovesyou (Oct 30, 2007)

i'll probably be getting one of these pretty soon!


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, lots to think about. I've heard about Dvorak keyboards before, but hadn't thought about that since having a baby. I'd love to make that switch, although I'm not sure if that would solve my current problem of wanting to spend the first half of a nursing session typing with my right hand, then switch and spend the second half typing with my left hand. But, I have enough solid typing work to do that a method other than hunt-and-peck would sure be great.

Intrigued by both the desk suggestions, too. I'd love to hear from someone who's actually using one, to hear how well it works for them.


----------

